# Nightscape from the top of Taipei 101



## linkahwai (Dec 3, 2010)

Nightscape from the top of Taipei 101...
For high resolution: Nightscape from Taipei 101 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## Provo (Dec 6, 2010)

I love the look of this shot the colors and all just great makes it seem like I am floating above the city. Super Elmo away


----------



## Amocholes (Dec 6, 2010)

I like it in this size. I looked at the original on flickr and there was no sharpness. The lights were mere blobs and the builds somewhat indistinct. It looks nice at this scale though.


----------



## Provo (Dec 6, 2010)

It amazes me how congested parts of this world are I remember the bugs bunny episode a tree grows in Brooklyn total classic but makes you wonder is there any vegetation in this location at all?


----------



## Polygon (Dec 22, 2010)

Oooh, this is gorgeous!

You can actually get up there during nighttime? They told me it's not possible


----------



## Ken Rockwell Fan (Dec 22, 2010)

Looks like it was shot from a plane.


----------



## Bynx (Dec 22, 2010)

Ive seen a few HDR taken from the same spot. Never ceases to amaze me. Great shot. There must be something that can be done with the problem as seen by Amocholes.


----------

